# Problems with posts going into incorrect thread



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Testing new bbcode: strike*

Sorry, posted in wrong place.  I don't know how that happened.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Testing new bbcode: strike*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Normal text
> [strike]strike thru text[/strike]




For real cheap thrills try walking across the swinging bridge by the Menehune ditch.  Thrill number two:  Stay down by Poihale Beach after dark and see if the Hawaiian spirits or night walkers don't raise the hairs on the back of your neck.  Remember to give the night walkers the greatest respect.

Sterling, once an unbeliever until the sugar cane started moving for no reason


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Testing new bbcode: strike*

Somethingi s not working correctly.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Strike thru the text*

DOUG, 

HELP  ARE YOU THERE??

the BBS is letting anyone do anything except quick reply. If you try anything else I get a a screen shot of you doing a post.

HELP!!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Testing new bbcode: strike*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Normal text
> [strike]strike thru text[/strike]



This is happening to me, too.  I was trying to do a quick reply in a Las Vegas thread, but it keeps coming up with the Title, "Re: Testing new bbcode:  strike".  
It is also saying "Welcome, Makai Guy" instead of 'bigeyes1' and I'm logged in.  

Hey, I've posted this in the strike thru thread in the TUG BBS.  What happened?


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: HELP I've stolen this thread need help!!*

I'm trying this again.  Something's up with TUG.  I tried to post a comment in THIS thread, but my post ended up in the Hard drive's thread.  Talk about being in a Twilight Zone.  Spooky....


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

The foregoing posts were moved into this thread.  The problem occurred while I was adding the strike through bbcode option.  Should now be fixed.

I'm consolidating all similar posts I can find that were added in the few minutes this problem existed into this one thread.


----------

